# TOS Galactica Lighting Kit



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

"NEW" 2014 TOS Galactica lighting kit, fits the new Moebius Galactica model kit.

The kit includes:
•circuit board
•shrink tubing and wire
•LEDs
•resistors
•fiberoptic cable
• 9 volt battery snap
•on/off switch
•frosted plastic panel
•fully illustrated instructions

Lighting kits available at: LINK
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-BSG-light-kit-from-VoodooFX-_p_2895.html
$39.95

http://www.voodoofx.com/


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

The kit are now in stock at www.culttvmanshop.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Two quick questions:

1) can we purchase direct from you? If not, will other vendors be carrying this?

2) will it work in conjunction with the ParaGrafix Model System PhotoEtch landing bay set?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Are there sequenced landing bay lights with this kit?

It's not mentioned in any of the descriptions.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1) can we purchase direct from you? If not, will other vendors be carrying this?
> 
> 2) will it work in conjunction with the ParaGrafix Model System PhotoEtch landing bay set?


Hi Griff, Yes we will have it on are site soon and it will work in conjunction with ParaGrafix photoetch...


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> Are there sequenced landing bay lights with this kit?
> 
> It's not mentioned in any of the descriptions.


Hi Trek Ace, No there is not a sequenced landing bay lights in the kit.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel, thanks for the reply. The only kits that I've ever lit were those mass produced from styrene kits. This is one of those models that sort _almost_ has to be lit. So, I might well be buying yours before the Summer. 

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Kewel, thanks for the reply. The only kits that I've ever lit were those mass produced from styrene kits. This is one of those models that sort _almost_ has to be lit. So, I might well be buying yours before the Summer.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply.


What??? Dont get it???


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks. Looks like I'll most likely get this. One other question though; are the engine lights constant brightness or is there a slight flicker. Not a deal breaker, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Hi Jeff, No flickering engine effect... Sorry


----------

